
 writing a "Why programmers work at night" book. Want to help? - Swizec
https://leanpub.com/nightowls?repost
======
lutusp
A quote: "A popular saying goes that Programmers are machines that turn
caffeine into code."

Lifted from here:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfr%C3%A9d_R%C3%A9nyi#Quotatio...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfr%C3%A9d_R%C3%A9nyi#Quotations)

"Rényi, who was addicted to coffee, invented[7][8] the quote: "A mathematician
is a device for turning coffee into theorems.""

I strongly advise you to attribute everything you can to its proper origins --
this increases the value of your writing, and your reputation as a thorough
researcher. It has it all over seeming original, then later being found out.

Also, in my humble opinion, this idea merits an article, but doesn't justify a
book. In a bygone age, you could write a detailed article, see it published it
a monthly magazine, and have your work read by millions of avid readers. In
the present, a well-placed article can win a very large audience -- likely
more than a book will, given that the topic doesn't justify a book-length
project.

Parenthetically, over a 40-year career in programming, I'm sure I've written
80% of my useful code under cover of darkness.

~~~
Swizec
I will do my best to attribute everything, but I'm also going to be writing
this in an open manner and accepting bug reports on github :)

I think the idea justifies a _short_ book, more of a booklet almost. Something
you'd want to read as an ebook, but would likely scoff at in a dead-tree
version. I have a strong feeling that ebooks are to books like blogposts are
to newyorker articles.

------
queensnake
I keep pimping this link but for you it's perfect - <http://the-programmers-
stone.com/the-original-talks>

It's several pages written over time but, it's the deepest thinking about the
neuropsychology of programming I've seen. From stress, stress addiction, to
the level of light (low is best). Some reading, but for someone writing a book
you pretty much (imo) have to read it.

------
lukifer
I care less about "why" than about practical techniques for managing this
reality, given clients, coworkers and suits who keep an 8-5 schedule.

~~~
Swizec
Yes, that's going to be a large part of the book. It's why I'm going to be
doing interviews with programmers - to find out how they manage to fit in with
the rest of the world.

The why part will be aimed more at people _around_ programmers, so they can
better understand that freak occupying a part of their living space and being
all maladjusted and odd.

